# Sony Halts Production on Google TV Models



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

According to StreamingMediaBlog:


> While not officially announced from Sony corporate, I have been able to confirm via a Sony Store and multiple calls to Sony's sales number that Sony has stopped producing their Sony Internet TV with the built-in Google TV platform. Over the past few weeks I've been noticing that Sony's Google TV model has disappeared from nearly all supply channels and Sony's own website now lists the 24", 32" and 46" models as "no longer available". Sony has a few of the 40" models left, discounted down to $599, and only a handful of refurb units.
> 
> Retailers like Amazon who use to sell these direct are out of all models and are only selling them via third party sellers who combined, have a total of 13 units left in inventory. As a result, prices on these TVs have shot up with many asking $900 for a 40" model that most recently sold for $599. And the few 24" models that I have located on eBay or other third party sites are asking $500 for a TV that use to cost $295. Sales reps at Sony that I spoke to said the TVs never sold very well and they were quick to suggest buy a TV with Sony's connected TV platform instead.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I think their plan is to remove it from the TV itself and move towards a separate STB or integrate it into the BD players instead:

http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/09/live-from-sonys-ces-2012-press-conference/

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/ces-2012-sony-remains-faithful-in-google-tv/66655

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/0...roduces-google-tv-set-top-box-blu-ray-player/


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bobukcat said:


> I think their plan is to remove it from the TV itself and move towards a separate STB or integrate it into the BD players instead:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/09/live-from-sonys-ces-2012-press-conference/
> 
> ...


That is one of the options shown/discussed at CES a few weeks ago.

There will also be some new HDTVs with it internally form multiple manufacturers coming in 2012.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised they took almost a minute to turn on.

Not 100% but I think it had a fan as well, was based on Intel processors when Google is now moving to ARM.

and not to forget the remote, I thought it was really complicated to use took me almost a day to figure it out


----------



## davidgambino97 (Jan 21, 2012)

To add to this i own the 40" model and have absolutely loved it! It actually really sadens me to here this because i had heard they were going to come out with the 55" model which for surely would've purchased. Theres no doubt that theres plenty the tv could improve on and do better but i expected all that to happen especially with the rate in which technology is multiplying at these days.. and to correct you on your comment about it taking a minute for the tv to boot up thus this is the case when the tv is in its energy save mode however the setting can be switched to non energy savings mode which turns in return turns on nearly instantly ( i keep mine in this mode; much quicker). And last, there is no known fan that i know of or atleast i do not hear unlike the noisy ass fan i hear on my ps3..


----------

